# Wondering about White German Shepherds?



## Brookethechook

Hey,
I am a very mature 12 year old girl, I have a lot of dogs, as we breed and show papillions.  I live on an acerage of 150 acres, I have horses and cattle but I dn't intent to use my shepherd to do cattle work.

I am interested in buying a White German Shepherd. I was wondering do they get sun burnt? On their ears?

I would take it for a run everyday, trust me, we have plently of space.

I'm looking for a playful, big, loyal and intellegent dog. I'm so sick of tiny dogs, I would loose in the long grass  But I was wondering if I should get a male or female as well?

I like the sound of males becuase in my expirience they have been more loyal and willing to please whereas the females are more withdrawn and indpendent. What do you think?

I knw it's a lot of information and questions but I would really apreciate it if you could take the time t read this and answer my questions.

Overall my mainn question is do White German Shepherds make good pets and how are they different t nrmal GSD's?

Thank you!!


----------



## Emoore

Since your parents are breeders, it sounds like you already have a lot of female dogs? If that is the case you might want to get a male White German Shepherd, to minimize personality clashes between females. 

I don't own a white German Shepherd so I can't answer your question about their ears getting sunburned, but I've never heard anyone mention it so it makes me think not. Maybe they would if they were outside in strong sun all day long, but not if it's a house dog or has plenty of shade and just goes out in the direct sun for exercise.

From talking to my friends with White Shepherds, they seem to make excellent pets.


Are you in the U.S. or Canada? What State/Province?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Brookethechook said:


> Hey,
> 
> Overall my mainn question is do White German Shepherds make good pets and how are they different t normal GSD's?
> 
> Thank you!!


Great questions!

For one thing, white German Shepherds are 'normal' GSD's :wub: and make great pets.

But it's like any of us looking for any dog, most important is to know what a 'responsible' breeder is along with their breeding goals. If you just want a white GSD, you can find wonderful ones in shelters and rescues. If you want to support a wonderful breeder who's goal is to do the best for the breeds health and temperament then that's who I give my $$$$ to when I get a dog.

The MOST important thing when looking for a new puppy/dog is to be very familiar with this link so you avoid the perils of the BYB http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Did you find this site yet? White German Shepherd Dog Club of America, Inc. || The Breed

:wub:


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Here's a link for information about White Shepherds. www.awsaclub.com


We've had 3 whites, none of them have ever gotten sunburn. I think you'd have to be more careful about the ones with pink noses. The nose is a lot more prominent than the inside of their ears. 


You asked what the difference is between a white GSD and a normal one. Besides the obvious color difference, it depends on who's breeding them. Our first white was as sweet as could be, but timid and suffered from various health issues. The two we have now are all around great dogs. Temperaments will vary in the whites just as it does in the standard colored GSD's.


----------



## Freestep

I've never owned a white, but have known a few. As compared to regular colored GSDs, they seem to have a bit softer temperament. Still just as energetic, eager to please, and easy to train. Just like regular GSDs, some can be timid. You must choose your breeder carefully, as there are a LOT of BYBs out there. I've never known a white to get sunburn on the ears, but have seen them get it on the nose if they have a pink nose. You'd want to look for a dog with dark pigment on the nose, lips, and eye rims.


----------



## Brookethechook

*Thank you!*

I live in Australia and I think I will purchase a male White German shepherd from this breeder, http://www.whiteshepherd.com.au/ .
What are your thoughts on them?
I think they look profesional and they guarantee outstanding health.

Thanks for all the help!! Really apreiciated as I wasn't sure whether I should get a GSD or a white shepherd, now I know so thank you!


----------



## Kev

Im not sure how they grade the hips in Australia but the mother of their current litter has 4/4 hips which are pretty bad. I'm referring to czech line hip scores. 0/0 on the elbows so thats good . Basically the lower the number, the better. 
CZECH LINE HIP SCORES - page 1 - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Brookethechook said:


> I live in Australia and I think I will purchase a male White German shepherd from this breeder, http://www.whiteshepherd.com.au/ .
> What are your thoughts on them?
> I think they look profesional and they guarantee outstanding health.


What you'll be buying from this breeder is a White Swiss Shepherd, not a white German Shepherd Dog.  The two breeds are bred to different standards and there should be a difference in temperament_. 
_
Sorry, no thoughts on the breeder, never met their dogs. I recognize some of the names in the pedigrees from the US and Canada, that's about it. Some of them sure are beautiful though! 
I'm guessing your parents are going to help you make your decision and because they're breeders they'll know what to ask and what to look for. 

Please post pictures when you get your pup, I'd love to see it! We're thinking about importing a BBS, still looking at different lines.


----------



## Freestep

Whiteshepherds said:


> What you'll be buying from this breeder is a White Swiss Shepherd, not a white German Shepherd Dog.  The two breeds are bred to different standards and there should be a difference in temperament_. _


I thought they were basically the same except for the name... what are the differences between the two standards, and what is the difference in temperament?

The dogs on the website posted are some of the best-looking White GSDs I've ever seen. I don't know anything about the bloodlines, but these dogs look like GSDs with a white paintjob. A lot of the Whites I see around here have a totally different look in their conformation.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Freestep said:


> I thought they were basically the same except for the name... what are the differences between the two standards, and what is the difference in temperament?


A well bred white coated GSD (well bred except for ignoring the color fault) should be no different than any other well bred GSD. These aren't GSD's, they're BBS and it's not just the name that makes them different. (contrary to what the GSDCA says)

The most obvious differences between the BBS and the GSD are physical.
1. The BBS standard calls for medium and longstocks as opposed to the shorter stock coat allowed in the GSD. The majority of BBS are longstocks or at least it seems that way.
2. All of the BBS carry for white making them genetically different from many of their GSD ancestors. All BBS must of course be white.
3. Acceptable range of sizes in the BBS are different than the GSD. BBS have a wider range. (GSD sizes fall in the middle of this range)
4. BBS have a more horizontal (gradually sloping) back.
5. Desirable proportion of GSD is 10:8.5, BBS is 12:10
6. GSD Depth of chest - 45%-48% of height, BBS 50% of height

You get the general idea. No major differences but differences none the less. The standards should be online you can compare them. Use the one standard for the BBS and the 3 standards for the GSD...good luck!  

Temperament/Character
BBS Standard:
Lively and balanced temperament, enjoys action, attentive with good ability to be trained. Friendly and discreet. High social competence and devoted to his owner. Never afraid or aggressive without provocation. 
A joyful and easy to teach working and sporting dog with capability for all round education. High social competence allows for a marked ability to adapt and integrate to all kinds of social events and situations.

GSD Standard-The FCI, AKC and SV all describe the GSD in a different manner. Words and descriptions like hardness, fighting drive, guard dog and protection dog , often seen when describing the GSD (and in the SV standard, or at least it use to be, haven't checked lately) are not seen in the BBS standard. 

I can honestly say I've never heard the word "joyful" mentioned when people talk about the GSD standard especially when you're talking about the working lines.  LOL, sorry. I get this vision of a big burly guy with his Schutzhund dog freaking out because the judge tells him the dog is joyful. 

My impression is that BBS breeders are trying to produce total dogs...jack of all trades. Maybe walking the middle of the road using the attributes they found desirable in the GSD without putting too much emphasis on any one trait. Balanced dogs with less aggression than a "good" GSD. Less hardness overall in the breed. I like to think they've kept a lot of the qualities the GSD's had pre-1970's before the whites were dq'd and before the split in the breed became so obvious....Ah...I like to think a lot of things it doesn't mean I'm right. 



Freestep said:


> The dogs on the website posted are some of the best-looking White GSDs I've ever seen.


I agree, they've got some really sharp looking dogs.


----------



## Your Dog Obsessed Hooman

Whiteshepherds said:


> A well bred white coated GSD (well bred except for ignoring the color fault) should be no different than any other well bred GSD. These aren't GSD's, they're BBS and it's not just the name that makes them different. (contrary to what the GSDCA says)
> 
> The most obvious differences between the BBS and the GSD are physical.
> 1. The BBS standard calls for medium and longstocks as opposed to the shorter stock coat allowed in the GSD. The majority of BBS are longstocks or at least it seems that way.
> 2. All of the BBS carry for white making them genetically different from many of their GSD ancestors. All BBS must of course be white.
> 3. Acceptable range of sizes in the BBS are different than the GSD. BBS have a wider range. (GSD sizes fall in the middle of this range)
> 4. BBS have a more horizontal (gradually sloping) back.
> 5. Desirable proportion of GSD is 10:8.5, BBS is 12:10
> 6. GSD Depth of chest - 45%-48% of height, BBS 50% of height
> 
> You get the general idea. No major differences but differences none the less. The standards should be online you can compare them. Use the one standard for the BBS and the 3 standards for the GSD...good luck!
> 
> Temperament/Character
> BBS Standard:
> Lively and balanced temperament, enjoys action, attentive with good ability to be trained. Friendly and discreet. High social competence and devoted to his owner. Never afraid or aggressive without provocation.
> A joyful and easy to teach working and sporting dog with capability for all round education. High social competence allows for a marked ability to adapt and integrate to all kinds of social events and situations.
> 
> GSD Standard-The FCI, AKC and SV all describe the GSD in a different manner. Words and descriptions like hardness, fighting drive, guard dog and protection dog , often seen when describing the GSD (and in the SV standard, or at least it use to be, haven't checked lately) are not seen in the BBS standard.
> 
> I can honestly say I've never heard the word "joyful" mentioned when people talk about the GSD standard especially when you're talking about the working lines.  LOL, sorry. I get this vision of a big burly guy with his Schutzhund dog freaking out because the judge tells him the dog is joyful.
> 
> My impression is that BBS breeders are trying to produce total dogs...jack of all trades. Maybe walking the middle of the road using the attributes they found desirable in the GSD without putting too much emphasis on any one trait. Balanced dogs with less aggression than a "good" GSD. Less hardness overall in the breed. I like to think they've kept a lot of the qualities the GSD's had pre-1970's before the whites were dq'd and before the split in the breed became so obvious....Ah...I like to think a lot of things it doesn't mean I'm right.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, they've got some really sharp looking dogs.


Actually, White German Shepherds are a different breed than the Berger Blanc Suisse (more commonly known where I live as the White Swiss Shepherd). They have different characteristics. Here's a 








nice compartment photo. The BBS (Berger Blanc Suisse) shepherd (right) has a longer and floofier coat. The white GSD has a shorter coat and is slightly larger. And the Berger Blanc Suisse has a more mellow and skittish personality. Hope this cleared things up well, and I'm sorry if I sounded petty.


----------



## dogma13

Nine year old thread


----------

